# Mini PC GB-BACE-3150 (with Intel Braswell) and FreeBSD



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello,

can FreeBSD be installed on a such device








						GB-BACE-3150 (rev. 1.0) Overview | Mini-PC Barebone (BRIX) - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Features 14nm Intel® N3150 to deliver to the most intuitive and integrated operating systems in the world Supports 2.5” thickness 7.0/9.5mm Hard Drives (1 x...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




with such specifications?








						GB-BACE-3150 (rev. 1.0) Specification | Mini-PC Barebone (BRIX) - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Features 14nm Intel® N3150 to deliver to the most intuitive and integrated operating systems in the world Supports 2.5” thickness 7.0/9.5mm Hard Drives (1 x...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




I've found some information  about Intel Celeron N3150 and FreeBSD (on Internet). It seems that there were problems with HDMI on this device (at least a few years ago).  Is the situation better now?


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes, FreeBSD can be installed on such a device.
I have several older models (ASRock, not Gigabyte, but I guess it mostly a reference design from Intel anyway). One of these needs to be booted with a HDMI monitor attached if I want to have a picture on the local screen (I run it as a small server, so I'm not bothered by it). Other than that they all work fine with HDMI monitor (in one case two monitors) connected.


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 6, 2022)

I couldn't buy this mini pc - I was too slow ;-)

Now it will be a mini pc with ASRock J4205-ITX  mainboard.  I hope to be able to use it for a small FreeBSD  desktop system.


----------

